# Cutting cycle - Test E an Anavar



## Tomo1984

Hi all,

Please advise.

Im looking at starting a summer cut with test e and var.

im planning on using 250mg test e per week for 6 weeks.

Then upping the dose to 500mg with 50mg var for the last 6.

Has anybody else ran something close to this?? if so what were results?

Aim to lose 10lbs body fat to get sub 10% then gain as much mass as poss for summer.

Also if i start to diet the 1st wk will i lose muscle or should i wait eks for test to get flowing??

much appreciated.


----------



## 44carl44

Why don't you run test prop.that way the test will kick in sooner plus less water retention.


----------



## G-man99

With the long esters he can run a 12 week steady diet instead of 6 weeks with the prop and water retention is largely down to diet and can easily be controlled with low sodium and running an AI alongside AAS


----------



## Tomo1984

chilisi said:


> Prop is just another ester. You will get water retention if your diet suggests it, using Prop or Enan.
> 
> make sure your diet is suitable and you won't lose any muscle mass.
> 
> Why have you chosen to run 250mg for the first half?


Just so I can cut while retaining lean mass!

Would u suggest 500 from the start??


----------



## G-man99

500mg for the whole course.

Can't fully comment on anavar yet as its in my cupboard waiting for my summer cut but what I have read so far seems to be that it is best ran at 100mg daily for at least 8 weeks


----------



## Tomo1984

I'll run 500mg then an do the var for last 8 weeks instead of 6!!

Would u recommend hcg at 500ui per wk while on course also??


----------



## G-man99

1000iu's once per week from week 3 up until start of PCT


----------



## Tomo1984

Will do

Thanks


----------



## arnold84

summer before last i ran 250mg test e pw with 80mg var ed for 13 weeks on a cut and had great results!


----------



## AKHAN

arnold84 said:


> summer before last i ran 250mg test e pw with 80mg var ed for 13 weeks on a cut and had great results!


What did you get from this cycle?

i am thinking doing low doses of test e but dont know to add anavar or masterone for hard lean cut


----------



## arnold84

heres what i got from cycle with pics - http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/13-week-cutting-results-m3514441.aspx


----------



## cellmore

arnold84 said:


> heres what i got from cycle with pics - http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/13-week-cutting-results-m3514441.aspx


impressive results mate. I like anavar at 100 mg per day but what you did certainly paid of.


----------



## Zorrin

If you run an aromatase inhibitor with your test, it doesn't matter whether it is enanthate or prop - you won't get any estrogen, water retention, or female-style fat deposits. I find that proviron is a good-enough AI with test, and it has lots of other benefits.

When you are cutting, estrogen is your enemy.

12 weeks would be too long for me to diet AND train. The good thing about test P is that you can use it in short cycles, then start PCT a couple of days later, rather than weeks later. The bad thing is the every-other-day injections

I'm looking to do a "beefy cutter" like you before the summer. I'm probably going to do 6 weeks of prop with 3 weeks of turinabol, then the last 3 weeks of either Anavar, MHN or winstrol (don't like winstrol, but I have a load of it in a drawer). There will be hcg and clen thrown in.


----------



## gaz_0001

Arnold, that 13 week cut is f' in immense. How strict did you keep your diet.


----------



## ballie

Tomo1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Im looking at starting a summer cut with test e and var.
> 
> im planning on using 250mg test e per week for 6 weeks.
> 
> Then upping the dose to 500mg with 50mg var for the last 6.
> 
> Has anybody else ran something close to this?? if so what were results?
> 
> Aim to lose 10lbs body fat to get sub 10% then gain as much mass as poss for summer.
> 
> Also if i start to diet the 1st wk will i lose muscle or should i wait eks for test to get flowing??
> 
> much appreciated.


I am 10 days in to a Test E and Anavar cycle.

I am planning to do Test E at 450mg EW for 10 weeks and Anavar for 6 weeks. I am doing the Var at 70mg ED, 80, 80, 80, 80, 70 (I would do 80mg all through but I didn't have quite enough tabs so I am having to do week 1 and 6 at 70mg ED)

I feel good muscles feel a little harder already but no real strength gains yet.


----------



## arnold84

gaz_0001 my diet is listed as link in that link i posted. diet was extremely strict having only one cheat meal a week with a shed load of am fasted cardio and a couple of HIIT cardio sessions in the evenings. was hard work but certainly paid off


----------



## AKHAN

That amazing you did really well


----------



## AKHAN

arnold84 said:


> heres what i got from cycle with pics - http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/13-week-cutting-results-m3514441.aspx


That amazing you did really well


----------



## AKHAN

at 5foot 6 is 80mg anavar is alot or 60mg?

arnold84 is 6 foot 1 and he took 80mg


----------



## ballie

arnold84 said:


> gaz_0001 my diet is listed as link in that link i posted. diet was extremely strict having only one cheat meal a week with a shed load of am fasted cardio and a couple of HIIT cardio sessions in the evenings. was hard work but certainly paid off


I just took a look at your pics (as on the link posted by AKHAN) thats amazing stuff well done mate


----------



## ballie

AKHAN said:


> at 5foot 6 is 80mg anavar is alot or 60mg?
> 
> arnold84 is 6 foot 1 and he took 80mg


I did a lot of asking around before I started my first cycle of Var and I only did a max of 50mg ed but I felt fine, I am now on my secound cycle and doing 80mg ed. Most of the guys on here will tell you that 80 - 100mg ed is the sweet spot for Var.


----------



## AKHAN

arnold84 said:


> heres what i got from cycle with pics - http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/13-week-cutting-results-m3514441.aspx


i also read you also did cycle of 250 test and masterone 100?

how did you go on that cycle?


----------



## Starh

arnold84, your transformation is awesome! well done and keep it up


----------



## arnold84

AKHAN said:


> i also read you also did cycle of 250 test and masterone 100?
> 
> how did you go on that cycle?


didnt rate masteron tbh didnt do alot for me in terms of hardening, maybe it was underdosed or just doesnt agree with me.



ballie said:


> I just took a look at your pics (as on the link posted by AKHAN) thats amazing stuff well done mate





Starh said:


> arnold84, your transformation is awesome! well done and keep it up


thanks guys


----------



## Nidge

Great results there buddy well done.


----------



## Soul keeper

Well done, Must have been hard


----------



## AKHAN

ballie said:


> I am 10 days in to a Test E and Anavar cycle.
> 
> I am planning to do Test E at 450mg EW for 10 weeks and Anavar for 6 weeks. I am doing the Var at 70mg ED, 80, 80, 80, 80, 70 (I would do 80mg all through but I didn't have quite enough tabs so I am having to do week 1 and 6 at 70mg ED)
> 
> I feel good muscles feel a little harder already but no real strength gains yet.


Would be grateful to know if you tell us how your cycle is going


----------



## ballie

AKHAN said:


> Would be grateful to know if you tell us how your cycle is going


I will do AKHAN, but I will start my own thread and not hijack this one, I just want to give it 2 weeks or so to have something to report


----------



## Tomo1984

arnold cheer pal

These results are amazing!!!

I now plan on doin the exact cycle you did but for 14 weeks.

Did you use an AI throughout?? Also did you run HCG through out??

I just hope i can achieve similar results.


----------



## arnold84

used adex @ .5mg eod, and hcg 500uis pw throughout


----------



## hermie07

arnold great change mate. on your link there are 3 diets. and i says thats you rebound diet is that what you did for your cut?


----------



## Tomo1984

Thanks pal I'll do the same!!

Can't wait to start now!!


----------



## arnold84

hermie07 said:


> arnold great change mate. on your link there are 3 diets. and i says thats you rebound diet is that what you did for your cut?


rebound diet is pretty much the same as my cut diet but with added carbs in


----------



## mitchy84

Great results bro.

Can you tell me if you pinned once or twice a week pls


----------



## mitchy84

Above question was meant for arnold84

Sorry I meant to post in arnold84 log


----------



## getbig21

hey bud im thinking about running test enth 250 mg with var and pct clomid + nolvadex and run arimidex all the way through does this sound good to you

ARNOLD84???


----------



## getbig21

week 1-12 test E250mg

week 1-12 var40mg

week 1-12 armidex .25mg

week 13-15 clomid 50mg

week 13-17 nolva 40/20/20/20/20

IS THERE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THIS CYCLE??


----------



## GShock

getbig21 said:


> hey bud im thinking about running test enth 250 mg with var and pct clomid + nolvadex and run arimidex all the way through does this sound good to you
> 
> ARNOLD84???


This thread is over a year old buddy, not sure you'll get an answer, try going into the welcome lounge and then looking at some resent posts,

Welcome to Uk-M buddy


----------



## getbig21

thats true thanx bud appreciate it


----------

